# ID of snake please! (Warning; picture of dead snake inside)



## banshii (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there. I woke up this morning to my husband saying hed found a dead little black/brown type of snake in the lounge room. We did not kill it but unfortunately we kinda think it may have died from our cat playing with it by accident..(Indoor cat not allowed outside for this reason as we want to protect wildlife) so anyway just wondering what do you think it is? It's not the best feeling waking up to hearing "hey theres a snake in the loungeroom" ... Its browny/black with an orangey striped stomach and we live in newport in sydney. 

Thanks


----------



## saratoga (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a Golden-crowned Snake. Mildy venomous and not considered dangerous in normal circumstances.

It is a shy pretty little snake that shelters under rocks and logs during the day and hunts for small lizards at night. If frightened they can lift the front of their bodies up and look a little threatening but it's basically all bluff.

They used to be fairly common up on the northern beaches of sydney


----------



## JrFear (Jan 27, 2013)

i see a few Golden-crowns when i go walking through manly dam etc


----------



## jase75 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes its a Golden Crowned. Poor thing.
You can see the crown on the head in the 2nd pic.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I 100% concur. The venral patterning is consistent with this species and fairly distinctive and the corona shaped pale-coloured crown on the head is diagnostic. Cacophis squamulosus.

Whilst the lighting 
on the snake could be improve by having a mid grey or yellow background rather than white, you did well to send in a clear shot of the ventrals. IT really helps,along with the exact location. Well done.

Blue


----------



## banshii (Jan 28, 2013)

thank you everyone.. glad to hear that it isn't dangerous. I guess if I ever see an alive one inside I won't be scared to catch it and let it out
rip little fella


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 28, 2013)

They are very common on the Northern Beaches


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 28, 2013)

banshii said:


> thank you everyone.. glad to hear that it isn't dangerous. I guess if I ever see an alive one inside I won't be scared to catch it and let it out
> rip little fella




Best still to treat it with caution and unless you are 110% positive of being able to confirm whether or not it's the same species next time around call a relocator.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 30, 2013)

Elapidae1 said:


> Best still to treat it with caution and unless you are 110% positive of being able to confirm whether or not it's the same species next time around call a relocator.


Good advice.


----------

